# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Χρεώσεις σε εξυπηρέτηση πελατών - αλλων παρόχων. Τραγικό!

## alexandros

Καλησπέρα,

θέλει πολύ προσοχή η κλήση σε τηλέφωνα εξυπηρέτησης μέσω παρόχων VOIP.
Χρεώνεται όχι μόνο η κλήση αλλά και η αναμονή με περίπου 0,5 ευρώ το λεπτό!
Την πάτησα εχθές και χρεώθηκα 12 ευρώ για μια κλήση στο 13888 διάρκειας 27 λεπτών!!  :Crying: 

Greece Shortcode - OTE - ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ
+3013888
00:27:20
11.9263 €

----------


## kallitexnis

Από ποιον πάροχο χρεώθηκες τόσο;

----------


## alexandros

Από modulus

----------


## ariadgr

Απαράδεκτο μεν αν χρεώνει τόσο ακριβά το 13888 η Modulus. 
Από την άλλη κι εσύ μην καλείς πενταψήφια εκεί που υπάρχουν εναλλακτικά σταθερά (εν προκειμένω, 2106513888), πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν γνωρίζεις τη χρέωση.

----------


## skoupas

2106513888 να καλείς.

edit: το είπε ο φίλος πιο πάνω.

----------


## alexandros

Ενα μυαλο χειμώνα καλοκαίρι... Απλα δεν φαντάστηκα ότι θα ήταν τόσο πολύ.. thanks..

----------


## stereo

Γενικά πολύ προσοχή με τα 5ψήφια. Ελέγχουμε τις χρεώσεις. Αν δεν είναι δωρεάν, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι πανάκριβα.

----------


## atux_null

καλησπέρα. έχουμε άλλη αντιστοίχιση 5ψήφιου σε 10ψήφιου. πχ για υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνικού καταλόγου?

----------


## alexandros

Πάντως η modulus θα μου κάνει κάποια πίστωση για την χρέωση αυτή και θα καταγγείλουν λέει την ασυνήθιστα υψηλή χρέωση που τους δίνει ο ΟΤΕ για το 13888

----------


## aggeloukos_ch

Δωρεάν θα λειτουργούν πλέον οι γραμμές υποστήριξης για τους πελάτες των τηλεπικοινωνιών σύμφωνα με τις νέες υποχρεώσεις που επιβάλλει στους παρόχους ο νέος κανονισμός γενικών αδειών τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων, όπως αναφέρει ο Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή. 

13811 για θέματα της Cyta Hellas,
13731 για θέματα της Forthnet,
13700 για θέματα Wind Hellas,
13788 για τον ΟΤΕ (σταθερή τηλεφωνία),
13738 για την Cosmote (κινητή τηλεφωνία), 
13840 για τη Vodafone

Οι κλήσεις στους συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς θα είναι χωρίς χρέωση, «προκειμένου να αποφεύγονται ενδεχόμενες υψηλές χρεώσεις που συνδέονται με τη χρήση άλλων γραμμών εξυπηρέτησης», αναφέρει η σχετική ανακοίνωση του Συνήγορου του Καταναλωτή. Η γραμμή υποχρεούται να λειτουργεί από Δευτέρα έως Σάββατο, τουλάχιστον 16 ώρες το 24ωρο, τόσο για κλήσεις εντός δικτύου όσο και για κλήσεις εκτός δικτύου.

Η υποχρέωση για τις εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας προκύπτει από την έναρξη ισχύος του δεύτερου σταδίου των ρυθμίσεων του νέου κανονισμού γενικών αδειών τηλεπικοινωνιακών παρόχων (ΦΕΚ 4262/Β/2017). Σύμφωνα με τις ρυθμίσεις του νέου κανονισμού που θέσπισε η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) ο πάροχος δημοσίων τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών εξυπηρετεί τους καταναλωτές μέσω μιας ή περισσότερων τηλεφωνικών γραμμών.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν ξέρω που το ξέθαψες αυτό το άρθρο, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι νέο και ισχύει εδώ κι 1,5 χρόνο, με όλους τους παρόχους να έχουν εναρμονισθεί πλήρως.
Αφορά τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση και βλάβες και όχι γενικά εξυπηρέτηση πάσης φύσεως θεμάτων που οι περισσότεροι νομίζουν, όπως αυτά που αναφέρονται στο παρόν θέμα και νομιμότατα χρεώνονται. Γι' αυτό είναι διαφορετικοί οι 5ψήφιοι από τους άλλους.

----------

